# Australia's most expensive snake?



## FusionMorelia (Jan 27, 2011)

i was looking into some high end animals and was wondering
does anyone kno what was the most expensive snake ever sold in Australia
not like, say, the reptile park geting king cobras or a zoo getting a burmese,
just aussie snakes or morphs so,
anyone know this bit of info? just curious myself


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 27, 2011)

Anything blue or black eyed leucistic.


----------



## hugsta (Jan 27, 2011)

It would be the albino olives, they went for some stupid amounts of money when first out. I believe someone paid aomething like $80-100k for an adult pair at one point. I think Gavin bedford sold them originally for $50k a pair. From memory anyway.


----------



## scorps (Jan 27, 2011)

hugsta said:


> It would be the albino olives, they went for some stupid amounts of money when first out. I believe someone paid aomething like $80-100k for an adult pair at one point. I think Gavin bedford sold them originally for $50k a pair. From memory anyway.



I remember seeing them advertised at one stage for like 100k for an adult pair but I think that price was cut in half to around 50k (dont quote me though might be wrong)

Scorps


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 27, 2011)

so far the albino olive is it huh wow cool


----------



## FAY (Jan 27, 2011)

I could be wrong......but at the first wild expo at Darling Harbour, there was a pair of albino olives...pretty sure the price tag was about 240K. Probably had to go down, doubt if anyone would pay that much.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Jan 27, 2011)

woah thats pretty wild its amaizing what people will ask for / pay to own something very few people have i also remember seeing an albino olive pair for sale in reptiles australia mag for 50k when i 1st started looking into reptiles as a pet


----------



## AM Pythons (Jan 27, 2011)

yep albino olives at 80-100k i can remember...


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you couldn't get a leucistic then a albino olive I mean come on they start at 200k a pair would be priceless.


----------



## jamesbecker (Jan 27, 2011)

imagen if the pair was both males or something...


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 27, 2011)

I think the scaleless death adders are fetching a pretty penny. I would imagine if someone crossed albino over them they would be worth loads.


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 27, 2011)

Albino olives will be cheap soon seems the price of normal olives has already dropped from 2 grand plus to about 200 dollars now even 100 for a hatchie


----------



## AM Pythons (Jan 27, 2011)

whats the price on albino blackheads?


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 27, 2011)

The bumble bee BHP went for $12 or 16 grand i think.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd say the albino Olives are the most expensive at the moment, but doesn't someone on this site have an albino Death Adder still yet to be priced..?


----------



## FAY (Jan 27, 2011)

natexx said:


> Albino olives will be cheap soon seems the price of normal olives has already dropped from 2 grand plus to about 200 dollars now even 100 for a hatchie



I have never seen normal olives for that price. Around 400-500 at the most.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 27, 2011)

natexx said:


> Albino olives will be cheap soon seems the price of normal olives has already dropped from 2 grand plus to about 200 dollars now even 100 for a hatchie


Show me where i can get a Olive for $100...Albino Olives will still hold there price as NOT MANY are being bred,not that easy compared to carpets,Anteresias...I spoke with someone the day regarding these and the is around 100 in Australia..Have to remember they are BIG pythons,which means BIGGER enclosures,not many people can handle these big pythons(especially by themselfs)..They wont drop in price quickly like the Chondros and albino Darwins have...So what would people pay for a Albino BHP...


----------



## jack (Jan 27, 2011)

i have spare highland copperhead i am willing to let go for one million US dollars... any takers?


----------



## crikey (Jan 27, 2011)

i remeber last year when albino olives where $10,000 from snake ranch and than this year thay are only $4,000 so thay are droping fast


----------



## beeman (Jan 27, 2011)

crikey said:


> i remeber last year when albino olives where $10,000 from snake ranch and than this year thay are only $4,000 so thay are droping fast


Last year they were $6000 each from the Ranch!


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well a pair of axanthic-super striped-hypo caramel-100%het for albino Jags ive got,im asking $250,000..PLEASE om only willing to sell one pair...Gee that was quick...NOW sold...


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 27, 2011)

jack said:


> i have spare highland copperhead i am willing to let go for one million US dollars... any takers?


 Yeah and while I'm at it I'll buy the ruins of the titanic.


----------



## mungus (Jan 27, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> whats the price on albino blackheads?


 
Heard 50-80k for a het pair was paid.


----------



## scorps (Jan 27, 2011)

Death adders are deffiantly not the most expensive lol, 

Albinos are a couple of k a pair and scales are around the same.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 27, 2011)

i remember a well known reptile breeding company asking $18 000 a pair of rough scaled pythons in the early issues of Reptiles Australia.

This same sold company me 90% of my reptiles and sells albino olives $4000 +



crikey said:


> i remeber last year when albino olives where $10,000 from snake ranch and than this year thay are only $4,000 so thay are droping fast


 
Yep - they were look at my earlier thread !!!


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 27, 2011)

scorps said:


> Death adders are deffiantly not the most expensive lol,
> 
> Albinos are a couple of k a pair and scales are around the same.



Where/when did you see an ad or hear of albino death adders being sold for a couple thousand a pair..?


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 27, 2011)

i wouldn't pay 1 dollar for a albino olive id rather a normal woma or bhp


----------



## hugsta (Jan 27, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> i remember a well known reptile breeding company asking $18 000 a pair of rough scaled pythons in the early issues of Reptiles Australia.
> 
> This same sold company me 90% of my reptiles and sells albino olives $4000 +
> 
> ...


 

Actually the first roughies to hit the market were at $24k a pair or swaps for animals of the same value. That is how John got a lot of animals for Snake Ranch in its early days.



FAY said:


> I could be wrong......but at the first wild expo at Darling Harbour, there was a pair of albino olives...pretty sure the price tag was about 240K. Probably had to go down, doubt if anyone would pay that much.


 
The olives at that show in '03 were 50k for a pair I am pretty sure, but I do believe at one point he was asking something like that for the entire stock of animals, so X amount of adults, juvies etc.....


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 27, 2011)

jk888 said:


> i wouldn't pay 1 dollar for a albino olive id rather a normal woma or bhp



We're discussing how much these reptiles go for, not how much you want to fork out for one.

Definitely not the point of this thread at all mate...


----------



## hugsta (Jan 27, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Where/when did you see an ad or hear of albino death adders being sold for a couple thousand a pair..?



I think he was refering to the scaleless adders, which I believe were around $3k a pair. Albino vens won't be worth as much as pythons due to supply and demand. The wouldn't be too many ven keepers that would pay $15k or more for a pair of albino adders. There would be some, but not many as there are not that many with the licence to keep them compared class 1 animals.


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 27, 2011)

How much were GTP`s when they first came on the market ? Just wondering cause I remember about 6-7 yrs ago they were like $7000


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 27, 2011)

hugsta said:


> I think he was refering to the scaleless adders, which I believe were around $3k a pair. Albino vens won't be worth as much as pythons due to supply and demand. The wouldn't be too many ven keepers that would pay $15k or more for a pair of albino adders. There would be some, but not many as there are not that many with the licence to keep them compared class 1 animals.



Thanks hugsta, that does make a bit more sense I suppose, seeing as they are venomous the demand isn't as high...

Although this is what he did actually say which is why I decided to ask "*Albinos are a couple of k a pair and scales are around the same.*"


----------



## hugsta (Jan 27, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Thanks hugsta, that does make a bit more sense I suppose, seeing as they are venomous the demand isn't as high...
> 
> Although this is what he did actually say which is why I decided to ask "*Albinos are a couple of k a pair and scales are around the same.*"


 
Yes sorry, my bad, misread what he had written.


----------



## FAY (Jan 27, 2011)

jk888 said:


> i wouldn't pay 1 dollar for a albino olive id rather a normal woma or bhp



I am def not into Olives or white animals, but these albino olives when you see them in the flesh are truly something to behold!


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 27, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Show me where i can get a Olive for $100...


 
was a little over the top lol but last time i went into amazing amazon they had 2 olives for $295 each but that was about 3 weeks ago.

my mate there tries to always give me cheaper snakes but id prefer to buy a snake off a private seller next.


----------



## scorps (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh god,  sorry you couldnt figure out I meant scaless, sorry guys 

and yes ALBINO DEATH ADDERS ARE A COUPLE OF THOUSAND OR EVEN CHEAPER EACH.... 

I seriously cant belive I have to spell this out, you might know people who sell them for 15k but yeah not worth that imo 

hope you's understand that


Ben


----------



## pythrulz (Jan 27, 2011)

Albino olives go for about 8000 a pair not cheap but they would look very impresive


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 27, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Where/when did you see an ad or hear of albino death adders being sold for a couple thousand a pair..?



2k a pair was what they were sold for last season. I'm sure the add would still be there.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 27, 2011)

is anyone here breeding these albino olives? or scaleless adders? how did you go this year? 
so it appears the albino olives are the winners at 100k a pair for top dollar Aussie Snakes


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Albino olives 8k a pair?? 100k a pair??
W T F


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 27, 2011)

when they 1st came out they sold for 50k each from what i have read, , now however they are about 8k


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Advertised price and sale price are two different things.


----------



## scorps (Jan 27, 2011)

junglepython2 said:


> 2k a pair was what they were sold for last season. I'm sure the add would still be there.




Thank you lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

scaleless adders arent as cheap as albinos either


----------

